# To go or not to go?



## Cobbler28 (Mar 11, 2017)

good morning all,

ill start from the beginning. I took the plunge to Paphos back in 2012 off of a whim, I was fed up with the U.K., holidayed in Cyprus every year and thought why not, it was me, my partner and 1 child. We lasted a year and a half and decided living week by week was too much.

roll on 7 years later, I am now a skilled heating engineer, starting my air con training within the next month, now have 4 kids and massively have the itch to return.

Obviously I’ll wait until the end of October and see what happens with Brexit and see whether I can actually do it or not, but does anyone have any advice for me? Is it worth giving it another go (a silly question I suppose, but financially)? will work come relatively easy for an aircon engineer? Will it pay enough to support my family without struggle?

i have a tutor here in the U.K. and my kids will be learning as much Greek as possible before we do leave (if we do), to give them a head start. My kids are 10, 5 and twins of 2.

Any in site, info, advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Cobbler28 said:


> good morning all,
> 
> ill start from the beginning. I took the plunge to Paphos back in 2012 off of a whim, I was fed up with the U.K., holidayed in Cyprus every year and thought why not, it was me, my partner and 1 child. We lasted a year and a half and decided living week by week was too much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with JonandGaynor. You would be putting your childrens futures at risk. 
In my 14 years in Cyprus I saw far too many families with children returning to the UK with the tails between their legs worse off than when they arrived. 
Couples without children usually mange OK but with 4 children you would struggle.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I concur with JonandGaynor and Veronica. You'll find it very difficult to earn a living and survive.

Regards


----------

